# NVBK Registered Dogs



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

can you get AKC or FCI papers on a NVBK papered dog?

how about UKC?


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

you can definately get ukc . if the nvbk dog is from st hubert lines you can get akc or fci


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Timothy Saunders said:


> you can definately get ukc . if the nvbk dog is from st hubert lines you can get akc or fci


 
Is it so many Generations ALSH, LOSH or? Can you explain a little?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> can you get AKC or FCI papers on a NVBK papered dog?
> 
> how about UKC?


Where there is a will there is a way.:-\"


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> Where there is a will there is a way.:-\"


 
Yeh, private message me "the way" anyone if they wouldn't mind. =P~

Thank You


----------

